# Phrags. and temps.



## abax (Aug 27, 2014)

It's getting very hot here and my greenhouse has been getting into the
middle to upper 80s. There's plenty of humidity and air movement, but
I'm a tad concerned that such high temps. over several days will upset
my Phrags. Is this a real concern or am I being anal retentive again?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2014)

they will get stressed. keep an eye out for rot.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 27, 2014)

we have more than 30 for at least 2 months. Lower is about 25 and higher 30-36C. I water them daily with fresh cold water, no fertilizer, just kelp every 2 weeks. Only Eumelia Arias looks somehow stressed.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2014)

What type of phrags? Species like bessae and kovachii (yes, high temps could be a problem)? Or hybrids like Memoria Dick Clements and Sorcerer's Apprentice (should be ok)?


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 27, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> What type of phrags? Species like bessae and kovachii (yes, high temps could be a problem)? Or hybrids like Memoria Dick Clements and Sorcerer's Apprentice (should be ok)?



Nicholle Tower, Cape Sunset, China Dragon, Eumelia Arias, Mem. Dick Clements and Andean Fire.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> Nicholle Tower, Cape Sunset, China Dragon, Eumelia Arias, Mem. Dick Clements and Andean Fire.



I think it should be ok with mid 80s as long as there is ample water and air movement. My phrags are outside, and they don't seem to mind the heat (except for the flower spike of Magdalena Rose that blasted).


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 27, 2014)

I used to summer my plants outdoors in the summer, and for the most part, the phrags handled the heat just fine. The climate here isn't that much different from where you're at, so as you know, high 90s to low 100s isn't exactly uncommon in the heat of the summer.

When it's hot, keep the wet growers wet. That's the biggest key to success. The only ill effect from heat I ever noticed is that the flower colors, particularly in the besseae group, will be severely diminished, and the flowers won't last as long, if a plant happens to bloom while it's hot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2014)

abax said:


> It's getting very hot here and my greenhouse has been getting into the
> middle to upper 80s. There's plenty of humidity and air movement, but
> I'm a tad concerned that such high temps. over several days will upset
> my Phrags. Is this a real concern or am I being anal retentive again?



I don't see a problem. The high temps may cause the Phrags to slow down their blooming cycles a little, but as long as you have good air movement, keep them well watered and somewhat shaded, they should be fine. This summer has been fairly cool here, but last summer, the greenhouse got over 90ºF several times, and was often in the high 80's. The Phrags did fine.


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2014)

O.k., that makes me feel better. I've been keeping them watered well with
rainwater and I hose down the floor a couple of times a day which brings
the temp. down a bit. Thank you all...or y'all.


----------



## orchideya (Aug 28, 2014)

You collected quite a list of Phrags, Angela!
I ended up cancelling my phrags flasks order because noticed that my adult ones don't really like the tanks. Got few rotting issues even though fan blows on them. I thought maybe high temps with high humidity was the cause.
Now we moved to a new house with few large windows in the basement and so I took my large phrags out of tanks onto windowsills. Temps don't go higher than 64F even on hot days. will see how they like that.
I am wondering how the stress from high temps would show on phrags?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 28, 2014)

orchideya said:


> You collected quite a list of Phrags, Angela!
> I ended up cancelling my phrags flasks order because noticed that my adult ones don't really like the tanks. Got few rotting issues even though fan blows on them. I thought maybe high temps with high humidity was the cause.
> Now we moved to a new house with few large windows in the basement and so I took my large phrags out of tanks onto windowsills. Temps don't go higher than 64F even on hot days. will see how they like that.
> I am wondering how the stress from high temps would show on phrags?



If it's a besseae hybrid, one of the most predictable (and perhaps indicative) signs of heat stress is that you'll notice weak flower color, probably a lot of splotchiness and/or increase in flower deformities. The flowers often fall off the spike more rapidly, leaving gaps of time between opened flowers that can last days or weeks, where as normally it's more common to have a brief span of time where two flowers are open simultaneously as one bud is preparing to drop while the other one is opening up.

If it's really hot, and particularly if the roots are otherwise stressed (for instance, from being allowed to dry out, from bad quality water, or from recently being repotted), the leaf tips develop a spotty, reticulated browing pattern in a very short period of time (as in sometimes noticeable within a few hours). Then leaf tips eventually turn black, and this normally only affects the newest leaves that are actively growing. Sometimes, this doesn't just affect the leaf tips, though. It can occur in the middle of the newest leaves as well, leaving the base of the leaf (and momentarily) the tip of the leaf perfectly green.

In addition, the stressed plants tend to be more susceptible to bacterial and fungal infections, though that may also be a regional thing, since hot temps around my area are typically also accompanied by high humidity so hot, humid evenings are heaven to those little plant eating pathogens.

Unfortunately, I learned all this from experience.


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you suppose a little shot of dilute Cleary's might be a good preventative? I've not noticed any problems, but the heat and humidity
is rising. Temps. in the low 90's for the next few days and the greenhouse
rarely gets lower than 73F at night. The exhaust fan and louvers are
staying on just about all night.

Windowsill growing might just suit your Phrags. just fine if convection lowers the temps.
at night and humidity is medium to high.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2014)

I would use normal rate drench; weak just encourages making stronger disease and the labels all say to use higher rates during high disease pressure (hot and high humidity)


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2014)

Temps are perfect here.
Send me your collection. I'm affordable...


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 29, 2014)

Clark said:


> Temps are perfect here.
> Send me your collection. I'm affordable...



:rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2014)

Clark, what do you consider affordable?


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2014)

$18/sqft./month
plus return shipping


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you guar-on-tee blooming???!!!!


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 31, 2014)

It's not on phrag, but I thought you might be interested in this article about paph and warm climates:

http://www.sarasotaorchidsociety.org/newsletters/2011/JUNE 2011 SOS.pdf


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2014)

Angela 

Not sure if you can generalize for all phrags, but I'm getting the same temps (or warmer) than you and everything is doing fine.

Maybe increase shade and airflow if you can, but mid 80's shouldn't be an issue.

I also have lots of phrags in baskets which tends to keep the roots a little cooler.


----------



## Clark (Sep 1, 2014)

My temps are better.
I'm trying to make a sale here...


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2014)

Whatcha selling, sweetie?????


----------

